

Show HN: I've created a third place. (for getting to know HNers) - jsmoov
http://athirdplace.com/hi

======
dangrossman
The text is so small I have to zoom in 3 times to get it the same size as
Google with no zoom. I was too distracted by that to attempt to read anything.
The only button on the page is a Facebook login that requires access to every
bit of data in my account. I passed on that.

~~~
jsmoov
Sorry to hear that. We went with the smaller font to fit everything on one
page. Working on it now. As far as FB, we only ask for your email.

~~~
metachris
_As far as FB, we only ask for your email._

"thirdplace is requesting permission to do the following:

* Access my basic information - Includes name, profile picture, gender, networks, user ID, list of friends, and any other information I've shared with everyone.

* Send me email - thirdplace may email me directly at <email>

* Access my data any time - thirdplace may access my data when I'm not using the application "

~~~
jsmoov
Unfortunately, with FB all apps are required to ask for basic information. All
we have control over is the additional data (email). You are right though, FB
sometimes asks for/gives away a lot of data unnecessarily.

~~~
metachris
But why do you want to access my data even if I'm not using the app?

~~~
jsmoov
when someone introduces themselves to you, you are notified via email, this
way you don't need to constantly check the app for new intros. the only way to
retain your email is to ask for offline_access

~~~
metachris
Sorry, but it sounds like you are doing it wrong.

~~~
bricestacey
I've only glanced at the Facebook API but I'm pretty sure he is doing it
right.

------
SoftwareMaven
Please repost when/if you drop the FB requirement. I don't use my FB account
anywhere but FB, and it really seems at odds with the "anonymous" aspects
discussed.

I would love to see it, thou, so here's hoping you don't stop here.

~~~
jsmoov
It's anonymous in that you don't have to give your name to anyone at any
point. We keep it confidential. The FB requirement is a way of ensuring a few
things, but primarily that you are acting as yourself (with your own photo).

~~~
masnick
Require a twitter or google acct. Use gravitar for the photo.

------
zhemao
I hate to sound like a grammar nazi, but is there a reason there is no
capitalization on the front page? And I second everybody else. If anonymity is
one of the features, having Facebook as the only login option kind of defeats
that purpose. OpenID would be better.

------
slater
Added myself, but thought twice about giving you access to my Facebook stuff,
so revoked the FB app stuff again. You don't need to access my FB account,
period.

~~~
getsat
Especially since it's requesting offline_access. That's shady status for sure.

------
jsmoov
Backstory: This concept spawned from feedback received on HN for a previously
failed idea. I look forward to your feedback and to getting to know some of
you!

~~~
Skywing
First thing I noticed was the lack of capitalization just about everywhere.
The font-size is a little small, too. Other than that, it looks pretty good.

------
neutronicus
Passed because of the Facebook requirement.

------
chegra84
hmm...

You seem to fail to take your audience into consideration. It is common for HN
to resist facebook login.

------
TuxPirate
_"everyone provides a brief, anonymous introduction to their life"_

It still can track your identify since it uses facebook connect. Please make
this anonymous for people who wish to be anonymous.

------
fernandotakai
I don't have a facebook account, so for now, cannot use it :(

------
arkitaip
Sorry, but I don't use Facebook so I'll pass on this.

------
hakanderyal
Nice concept, terrible implementation design-wise.

------
shellab
When editing my profile, I click on "twitter username" or "blog or website
url" and it immediately replaces the form with "entering a third place..." and
it just sits there.

------
geuis
I was resistant to the FB login, but clicked it anyway. I balked when I saw
your app requesting access to my information any time. Nope, not gonna happen.

~~~
jfoucher
Yeah, what this needs is just a regular openid login...

------
swiecki
Saw the font size, closed the window. You have a column that is 330px wide?
Make it twice that width, and increase the font size.

------
olliesaunders
Damn, I was hoping this was going to be a real third place; you know, not on
the Internet but in the real world.

